# Over Night Triip



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wife and I decided to do an overnighter Saturday. Left the house around 4:30, got past the edge before dark. Plan was to deep drop all night long and then troll at first light. We usually don't have any problems getting the Yellow Edge Grouper during the day, but Dang, we didn't catch a single fish, nor even get a bite. Current was non existent at .2.
That made for a long, long night. We did get to listen to that Alabama game though, so that passed a good 3 hours of time for us. Roll Tide !
There were a couple of commercial boats camped out at the Edge all night, so that pretty much killed that area for us.
At daylight we trolled from the Edge toward the Nipple. I'm nervous because I suck at trolling. Finally about an hour and a half later we finally got bit. Wahoo in the boat ! Hell yeah, I haven't caught one of those in a couple of years., so that was a relief. Getting this fish made me not so tired anymore. Few minutes later, another bite. I hope this is a Wahoo too. Turns out it was a Blackfin. Nice, because this was my first Blackfin. Continue to troll and another bite - Bonito. Continue to troll and another bite - Bonito. Trolled another hour without another hit, so we headed in, got home, cleaned the gear, boat, fish. What a marathon of a trip for us. I don't see another overnighter happening again in the near future. First picture is the sunset. second picture is the sunrise the next morning.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

some fish is better than no fish and you did get to spend the night on the boat with your wife What more could you ask for. Did you remember to bring a bottle of wine ?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

submariner said:


> some fish is better than no fish and you did get to spend the night on the boat with your wife What more could you ask for. Did you remember to bring a bottle of wine ?


Are you kidding? My wife would never forget to bring the wine.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to go Casey, gotta love the night life out in big blue!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Way to go Casey, gotta love the night life out in big blue!


 
On a side note, we dropped a 4 foot long green light into the water during the night and got to see flying fish, squid, swim around the boat all night.
the moon was new and the skies were so clear, you could see so may stars. It was pretty cool to lay in the bean bag facing up and just looking at all of those stars.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Vastly different sea state from sun-up to when you are holding that BFT. Wind must have really come up.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

JVT said:


> Vastly different sea state from sun-up to when you are holding that BFT. Wind must have really come up.


Very good observation. It was less than 1 foot all night, but once it got daylight it started building pretty good.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Light*



jcasey said:


> On a side note, we dropped a 4 foot long green light into the water during the night and got to see flying fish, squid, swim around the boat all night.
> the moon was new and the skies were so clear, you could see so may stars. It was pretty cool to lay in the bean bag facing up and just looking at all of those stars.


Awesome!
Where did you get your light from? I'm thinking of mounting 3 Lumitecs on the transom or just buying a drop light.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Pics & Report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Awesome!
> Where did you get your light from? I'm thinking of mounting 3 Lumitecs on the transom or just buying a drop light.


I bought my used from a neighbor. this is what is looks like. It just has 2 clips that go on your battery.


----------

